# Big T is UP!



## Gnarcissist (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm free all day...anyone down to go?

Never done it before, looks like fun.

Cheers,

Will

(615) 945-4600


----------



## Arn (Nov 8, 2003)

Get on it while you can. I am out, I just had my damn head drilled out....figures.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

I gotta get in there! Keck... Kyle... who's in and who can meet there around 5?


----------



## Rhodes (Nov 22, 2003)

Luke and I are heading up there, should be at the put in around 1:30.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

how far is th big T from boulder?


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

On my way up. Someone call if they want to car pool. If you need inspiration, check out The Range Life.com 
Powder Day!
Joe

303 594 9733


----------



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

*Big T to stay up past Halloween*

All,
Even though the water year ends on Wednesday and water users will not be calling for water, we will continue to run the 300 cfs down the Big Thompson River from Olympus Dam.

October is generally the start of our annual maintenance work on the Colorado-Big Thompson Project. Because we are checking the power plants--through which we usually run project water--we can't move water through them, right now. So, in order to get some water on over to Horsetooth, we'll continue to run the 300 cfs a little longer into the week--maybe until Friday. We'll take project water out at the Dille Diversion Dam in the Narrows and send it, via tunnel , into the Charles Hansen Feeder Canal that fills Horsetooth.

So, for those of you who enjoy afternoons on the Big T when the water is up, you can look for it being at this 300 cfs rate for a couple more days.

Please let me know if you have any related questions, etc.
Best,
Kara


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

yee-haw!

Thanks Kara!


----------



## progers (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh man, Yall got me excited! 

Thought recent rains brought up the real Big T up here in Montucky, Oh well, Can't wait for next spring, I'm already jonesin'!


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Awesome. I just gave last minute notice for a vacation day.

Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## JJH (Oct 14, 2003)

*tricks and treats....*

ohh ya.

No news to report. Similar log situaiton in the second big double drop (runnable, but the log is right where you want to boof. walking is easier than the sneak!!!)

The others go well. 

There is nothing like gnarly, mank off the couch, in October. 

Happy Halloween paddling.:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## suigeneris (May 25, 2004)

*Morning Halloween Run*

Call me if you want to run the T below the knar early. Don't make me boat alone...

Rich @ 970-669-1929


----------



## wnccreeker (Apr 23, 2007)

For those of you who haven't run this before, the bigger class IV+ rapid will sneak up on you. I mean, you'll see it before you go over the drop, but you won't be able to eddy out. Make sure you scout it before hand, and know what to do. 

I pitoned pretty hard, which brings up another point. Several people have asked me whether or not the springs in the necky crux help, and yes, a lot. I probably would have been in a lot of pain without them, but it didn't hurt at all. 

Good stuff though, go get it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

3 of us are heading up from boulder tomorrow around 2:30 or 3, anybody else gonna be up there it should be fun, new run for me.
-Tom


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

I'll be heading up on thursday afternoon for anyone else that is interested. 4pm in Drake. Run the IV-IV+ below the knar to Drake.

In terms of the IV+ rapid..wnccreeker, I'll have to edit your comment. There are places to eddy out. Lots of them. HOW EVER..micro eddies. There is a huge pullout that marks the rapid if you are coming up from drake. Scout it. Right line is a go, middle line is runnable, left line is iffy. There is a rock in the landing zone, 300cfs may not be enough. As soon as you pass under bridge just upstream from the drop, start looking. Spread your group out and find the eddies. the river will split around a willow island, stay left. at the end of the island is the first ledge. You can go down it. big eddy in the middle. And you can ferry to the right shore and eddy out there as well.

It will be much better at this level. I've run it down to 90cfs and the boat abuse is hurendous. 

Be heads up after the IV+ cause the next bend is still in that range. Fast with lots of piton spots.

Have fun.
Josh


----------



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

WNCCreeker is right... it sneaks up on you if you are unsure of where is rapid is... I know ... because I ran it with him yesterday. If you are unsure where is rapid is, you WILL NOT be able to catch an eddy along with three other people. 

Scout it well, and know your pullout to scout. Good to know some landmarks as Josh was saying. See you this afternoon, and tomorrow.

Have fun today and tommorrow guys... be safe.

-Mike
DirtyDozenCrew.BlogSpot.Com
ShopRMA.com


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

mike when are you heading up there today, me, christian and will are leaving boulder around 2:30 or 3, hope to see you up there.
-Tom 
314-517-2245


----------



## wnccreeker (Apr 23, 2007)

Maybe it was the awful tail wind that kept pushing us out of eddies, but everything I looked at once I realized we were about to go over the big drop, looked like me trying to eddy out there would almost certainly end in going over the drop backwards. 



ski_kayak365 said:


> I'll be heading up on thursday afternoon for anyone else that is interested. 4pm in Drake. Run the IV-IV+ below the knar to Drake.
> 
> In terms of the IV+ rapid..wnccreeker, I'll have to edit your comment. There are places to eddy out. Lots of them. HOW EVER..micro eddies. There is a huge pullout that marks the rapid if you are coming up from drake. Scout it. Right line is a go, middle line is runnable, left line is iffy. There is a rock in the landing zone, 300cfs may not be enough. As soon as you pass under bridge just upstream from the drop, start looking. Spread your group out and find the eddies. the river will split around a willow island, stay left. at the end of the island is the first ledge. You can go down it. big eddy in the middle. And you can ferry to the right shore and eddy out there as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## cirque (Mar 16, 2007)

Anybody for running today or tomorrow 970-948-0626 Ian


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Big T was lots of fun yesterday. I had pretty much called it a year and packed my stuff up for winter. Horray for late season releases. 

Get it while it lasts!


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Dress Warm everyone coming up this afternoon. Got a couple inches last night in Estes. Damn cold here, and I'll bet the river is too.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

IT WAS AWESOME!!
Get in there.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

wnccreeker said:


> For those of you who haven't run this before, the bigger class IV+ rapid will sneak up on you.


A hint for recognizing this rapid is to watch for the yellow warning sign for a 35 mph curve. It is facing upstream on the river left bank. If you scout it roadside on the way up you will see the sign. 

I always look for my hint during a roadside scout because I can't remember anything when I'm on the river 30 minutes later.

You will see a 40 mph curve when you are paddling down. That isn't it. After you paddle farther you will see the 35 mph curve and you can feel the drop coming and you see the horizon line and you know that is it. 

I don't think it is something you want to run without ever having a look at it because you can't see anything until you are in it and if you go with the flow there is a piton and an undercut rock waiting for you. 

There is a mini-drop at the first horizon and then you are at the real rapid. The entrance move is super-fun: rail slide way up on the big rock and then bust a move to avoid a piton. The 2nd part of it has an undercut rock on the left side that you avoid by boofing a large flake in the middle. Look for the undercut on your scout because the lazy left line will take you right into it.

There is plenty of action in there and it deserves the IV+ rating, both for difficulty and danger.


----------



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

*Big T up through weekend*

All,
Big T is staying up. This is what I'm sending out today. FYI 1 a.m. November 2 is actually late tonight :

All,

At 1 a.m., November 2, we will bump up releases from Olympus Dam on Lake Estes to the Big Thompson River to around 430 cfs. We will maintain that release rate at least through the weekend, if not a little longer. This is an increase of about 130 cfs.

Using the Big Thompson River to help us move project water is one of the flexibilities built into the Colorado-Big Thompson Project. Although we do not utilize this option very often for a variety of reasons, with the current regular maintenance at our power plants, an increased flow in the river makes it possible for us to bring water to Horsetooth Reservoir now, instead of waiting until early December.

Today, Horsetooth is at an elevation of 5372 and slowly starting to rise. We are moving about 250 cfs from the Big Thompson River to the Charles Hansen Feeder Canal and into Horsetooth Reservoir. Currently, no water is going out of Horsetooth.

I will be out of the office tomorrow, Friday November 2, but back on Monday, November 5. If you have immediate concerns or questions, you can try my cell phone at (970) 215-9545, but I will be in and out of range.

Have a good weekend.
Best,
Kara


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Kara for PRESIDENT!!!!

Kara, thanks so much for the great information! What a great way to end the season. Paddling in November. I hope the temps stay a bit warm.

Great level for the Big T... It's on.


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Kara, no doubt. We can not thank you enough for the updates. All shit talking aside it is time to get it on. There is a section up there for just about everyone and with the release lasting through the weekend this almost like a scheduled event. I say we BBQ at the Viestenz Smith park or the Handicap Pier or where ever and have a little paddlin' in November party on Sat. I'll bring the beer.

SHWING! I think I just got a hard on.


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks for the update Kara!! That makes my weekend. 

So what time are people gonna be up there--anyone want to carpool from denver area? Game on.


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

Can anyone tell me which section the videos on eddyflower are from? Thanks.


----------



## dasunluva (Oct 13, 2003)

Powhound, they're of the top section broken down into each drop. Some of the later vids are some combined stuff though.

Luke


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

What time for the Grill? I can get the grills goin..........


----------



## Melrose (Nov 2, 2005)

*Big T, personal firsts.*

Carpooling with a friend from Denver tomorrow (Friday) morning, both have never seen the run, gonna do some scouting but would love to hook up with someone for shuttle. What's the best takeout to meet people? I would like to make a day of it and maybe do the extra miles at the end if good flow and decent rapids; to make it worth the drive. I doubt we'll make it to takeout until close to noon. Any recomendations? 
see you there? for some Beers...Boofs..after run tales??!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

there will be a group of us coming up from boulder we will be there between 2 and 3 tomorrow. On wednesday I said with 100 more cfs the first drop would totally go down the left, now I guess i have to find out for myself. this is fuckin sweet thanks so much to kara for keeping us updated.
-Tom


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

*miss the big t*

So its the 100th graybird day here in lovely Berlin, the only thing not makeing me jump infront of a car on the autobahn is this post. 
It brings back memories of solo runs in a snow storm in november, or lapping it with FC posse on a perfect fall day hopeing the light would hold just a little longer so we could get in another lap. I love that dam river.. 
So when you are out in the sun boofing the shit out of the Thompson please get in an extra boof for me, or when you are pulling on a cold one after your 10th lap of the day poor a little out for me..I am there in spirit..
Boof on boof on..
Patrick

p.s I also want to know how many people broke a boat.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Evan, Booth, all....

I am totally up for a grill'n and chill'n. I plan to be up there all day on Saturday. Let's figure a place to do it... Hell, just at the big pullout alongside the third biggie would allow for efficient lapage? 

Jackson will spring for a bunch of dogs and buns and some beers to boot. I just have to be in Boulder for my wifes bday by 4:30ish. 

It would be great to get at least 5 laps in....


----------



## cdw (Mar 28, 2005)

who is up for Sunday? 

The Rockit needs another chance to hit the agua blanca before winter sets in for real

Give a shout out @ 303 345 3823
-Carter


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

I think the pull-out could work as long as there aren't too many cars. I've got a hibachi grill but a another one or two would make grilling for a posse a bit easier. I can bring a lot of beer... New Belgium ain't afraid to sponsor this kind of a party. Stoked! I think we can all just meet in the zone of the good whitewater and get our laps in on our sections of choice but maybe say around 1-2 pm for the BBQ. Another fun option could be to have the BBQ at the Viestenz Park and paddle all the way down there for the last "lap." The park will certainly sustain a much larger crowd than the pull-out. Just depends on *WHO* is planning to show up. You know who you are. Don't make me call you out again.

P.S. We miss you Forester. I'm a boof one for you fo sure.


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

*1 for breaking a boat*

Yep, pitoned and wrapped on the IV+ drop above Drake. 6inches full crack under my seat. Didn't have to worry about those ledge holes down low, just went through em like a lead weight. 

So glad the water is going up after I break it........Going to playboat the lower canyon and narrows on Sunday if anyone is interested in late season non IV-V boating.

Damn good thing its the end of the season.

I'd bitchathane it, but dont have time to rip my padding and seat out to do it with work and whatnot. 

Have fun for everyone else.


----------



## Loaner (Sep 18, 2004)

RiverWrangler said:


> There is a section up there for just about everyone...


Could you please expound upon this?  Are there any III-IV sections?

Thanks,
Deb


----------



## Loaner (Sep 18, 2004)

Ok, I see there may be something for me in the first nine miles. Anything but the fence to watch out for? Is it as easily scouted as the Drake section? 

Nice vids on EF.

Thanks,
Deb


----------



## suigeneris (May 25, 2004)

*big t*

The upper below Estes is good fun with sections that break away from road. It is all good to go. Go river right under a cottonwood-willow tree branch at the manky rapid adjacent to a house. One can boat stress free below the IV+ all the way to the mouth of the canyon, although I would take out at the small dam at top of narrows. I think they are still diverting the entire river below here. Big T is still cool below V-Smith park as it weaves away into Cedar Cove canyon(IV-ish rapid quarter mile below park). I'll be heading up from Loveland around noon if anyone wants to share shuttle.
Rich at 970-669-1929


----------



## johnt (Jul 5, 2005)

Loaner said:


> Ok, I see there may be something for me in the first nine miles. Anything but the fence to watch out for? Is it as easily scouted as the Drake section?
> 
> The narrows section is scoutable, but I'd really want it to be at least
> 500cfs for that. Even then watch out for sharp rocks.
> ...


----------



## cdw (Mar 28, 2005)

how good was it today? Either upper hair or lower runs? Anyone up for tomorrow?
-Carter
303 345-3823


----------



## suigeneris (May 25, 2004)

*Big T-do it*

This river runs so seldom I forgot just how spectacular it is! Today was a glorious day and I highly recommend you bust out your gear before its too late! One can put in below the IV+ mank rapid and take it all the way to the last dam(2 miles up river from mouth). I saw everyone taking out at V-smith park, but I agree that Cedar Cove Canyon is well worth the extra couple miles. The river does indeed break from the road for .75 miles, and there is some great boogie 3+, not too mention the Big T granite walls close in on ya a bit-very pretty. 

The river got my attention today as it was cooking! Just watch out for pitoning as 430 cfs just barely covers a few sharpie's. Took one for the team by donating a bit of tooth enamel. 

Be safe out there...


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Pete and Evan, We looked for you after the run. Call Mike P. He would like to discuss his boat with you two. IMPORTANT


----------



## cdw (Mar 28, 2005)

*Sunday big T*

I'm meeting up with some folks in boulder @ 10- make that new post-daylight savings 10 to head up and probably run the stuff below the mank, and rumor has it some other folks are meeting @ 1 hopefully to run the mank.
C
303 345-3823


----------



## TheVarg (Jun 22, 2007)

I was up there with the rest of the peanut gallery today with my camera between 12 and 2. If you want some photo's pm me and I can get them to you.


----------

